# HHP - Difference between Cafe and Restaurant?



## tokkio (Nov 7, 2021)

So is there any difference when picking between a cafe or a restaurant? What are the features of each option? Do we learn specific recipes from one that isn't in the other? :0


----------



## Venn (Nov 7, 2021)

I saw this in a video, difference in spoiler:


Spoiler



Cafe you can order food, restaurant will give you food DIY when talking to the chef.


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 7, 2021)

Venn said:


> I saw this in a video, difference in spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Good to know!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021



sarosephie said:


> Good to know!


I'm really happy that the island serves more functions


----------



## MelodyRivers (Nov 7, 2021)

Wait do you have to pick? Can we build the other one later?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 7, 2021)

Venn said:


> I saw this in a video, difference in spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow you can do that? Man the Facilities feel a lot more alive than they were in Happy Home Designer on the 3ds


----------



## Seelie (Nov 7, 2021)

MelodyRivers said:


> Wait do you have to pick? Can we build the other one later?



You just have to pick which one to build first, but you can build the other anytime after that.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Nov 7, 2021)

Ok good


----------



## mnk907 (Nov 8, 2021)

Venn said:


> I saw this in a video, difference in spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Is the food DIY a one-time thing or can you get multiple recipes over time?


----------



## Venn (Nov 8, 2021)

mnk907 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is the food DIY a one-time thing or can you get multiple recipes over time?


I think it is multiple or maybe to a point.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 8, 2021)

You can build both, you just pick whichever you want to decorate first. Then when you talk to Lottie, there's an option to discuss facilities and you can choose to decorate the other.


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 8, 2021)

Is the location set for each? I chose the cafe and it's on the beach... if I had chosen restaurant, would it be in that spot?


----------



## Venn (Nov 8, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> Is the location set for each? I chose the cafe and it's on the beach... if I had chosen restaurant, would it be in that spot?



It is the same for everyone.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 28, 2022)

Venn said:


> I saw this in a video, difference in spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I finally got to this point in the DLC and that's so fun and neat!
I really think the DLC will be a glimpse into what they may do in the next game.


----------

